# Slow pendrive -  Kingston Datatraveler G3 16GB



## happy17292 (Aug 14, 2012)

I bought this pendrive few days back

Kingston 16GB Pen Drive (White & Dark Blue) | Online Shopping Store in India

its painfully slow   just 2.5MB/s write speed and 13MB/s read. 

is there any way to increase its write speed ?  

i have formatted it using NTFS system with 16kb file allocation
i have selected 'better performance' in 'removal policy'

but still, its 2.5MB/s

ps: if anyone got the same model, plz post read/write speed


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, they're cheap for a reason. You could try low level format, but I wouldn't really keep faith that it will boost.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

No, that's the best they get, if you wan speed get a USB 3.0 pen drives, or Corsair Flash Voyager GT.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2012)

2.5MBps is low even for usb 2.0 drive.any usb 2.0 drive should give at least ~3.5MBps write speed on a large file(~700mb).try it in another system.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Well, they're cheap for a reason.


This!!

Another reason that might be affecting the preference is the version of USB port in which you are plugging in the drive. Is it USB1.1?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

Kingston is a good brand...check the speed in its website for that model no.

also if u have connected it to 1.1 USB port then update USB 2.0 drivers


----------



## aloodum (Aug 14, 2012)

didnt open the link , but im suspecting its one of the small cute ones...if thats the case then not much can be done apart from whats reccomened by d6bmg above.


----------

